# Photoshop & Greenscreen



## DigitalArt (1. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich könnte n bischen Hilfe gebrauchen und suche jemande der Erfahrung mit der  Greenscreen- Technik in einem Fotostudio hat unter Photoshop Cs2 oder 3.

Es ist echt schwer Material darüber im Internet zu finden meißtens nur für Videobearbeitung! Da ich aber schon einige Großfotografen im Internet gefunden habe die diese Technik anbieten und keiner veratet wie und mit welcher Technik oder Progi. :-(

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. 

LG Lemmy


----------



## famuz (1. September 2007)

Oberstes Gebot bei einem Greenscreen ist und bleibt Farbverläufe auszuschalten,
was wiederum ein homogenes Ausleuchten der Grünfläche bedingt. In kurzen Worten: Sorg dafür das der Greenscreen überall gleich hell ist.

Die Grünfläche sollte separat vom zu "key-enden" Objekt ausgeleuchtet werden, um "greenspill" zu vermeiden, sprich grüne Reflexionen auf den Kleidern bzw. Haaren.

Also: stell dein Objekt etwas weiter von der beleuchteten Grünfläche weg.

Haare sollten in der Regel so glatt wie möglich sein, da das keyen einzelner Haare sehr schwer bis unmöglich ist.

auf youtube gibts recht nette videos dazu:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=70SQCLk5e7Q
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5ApNtdN0xMw

denn im Grunde ist ein Greenscreen für ein Standbild genau das selbe wie für ein bewegtes.

In Photoshop hast du dann "nichts weiter zu tun" als den grünwert mit dem bsp. magic wand tool ("w") zu picken und rauszulöschen.

Soweit ein kleiner Grob-überblick.

Gruss.


----------

